# Tai Chi weapons



## Tachi (May 14, 2002)

Can you all give me some input on the main weapons used in Tai Chi?  I've heard there should be 5 primary weapons included in one's study, which to my knowledge  include: staff, spear, straight sword and broadsword.  I believe I also heard fighting fan is a good weapon, but is it included in the primary weapons, or is it more supplemental?


Any thoughts?



Tachi


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2002)

I think of fan as a primary weapon (my instuctor only taught it to women though). There's also iron staff and the great sword of Gen. Kwan which are common, and the ruler which is less so.


----------



## Tachi (May 16, 2002)

Thx Arnisador -

I forgot about the Quan (Qwan, Kwan?) Dao.  I hadn't heard about the ruler being used as a weapon, but as a training tool.  Makes sense, though, that any taining tool can be used that way.

Appreciate your input! 


Tachi


----------



## RobP (May 19, 2002)

The Yang family weapons are sword, broadsword, spear, halberd / staff.
Tai Chi fan is really a later invention (along with Tai Chi walking stick / short sticks / etc.) 
The Tai Chi Ruler is not a weapon, it's a qigong set, and has nothing to do per se with Tai Chi Chuan.


----------



## disciple (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobP _
> 
> *Tai Chi fan is really a later invention (along with Tai Chi walking stick / short sticks / etc.)
> The Tai Chi Ruler is not a weapon, it's a qigong set, and has nothing to do per se with Tai Chi Chuan. *



Do you know any website that has info on these (fan, walking stick, ruler)?
Thx


salute

:asian:


----------



## Tachi (May 19, 2002)

I have been looking for info on fan forms and development of fan in Tai Chi for some time...it seems all I find is Kung Fu forms.  That's not necessarily bad, but working a set that has been created to focus in Tai Chi princples would be great.

As far as the ruler, there was a good article in Tai Chi magazine, but alas, I can't find that issue.  (If anyone has it, would you please post?)

I found a book reference, though.  It's by Terry Dunn and called "Tai Chi Ruler: Chinese Yoga for Health and Longevity".  I haven't read this one, but you might want to check it out.

Jiang Jian Ye has a great Chen walking/short staff form available through Wayfarer Publications  - the guys who work with Tai Chi magazine.  It is a great form (around 70 postures) and includes Chen movement and energy principles.

This past Saturday, my studio had a long staff clinic which was attended by both Kung Fu and Tai Chi students.  The form we taught is a basic(generic) form, so it was very interesting to see the way each Art interprets using the weapon.  The only drawback was it was over 90 degrees and we were outside on asphalt  ah, the things we do for our Art!


Cheers -

Tachi:asian:


----------

